# umts karte - wie hardblock wegbekommen?

## pieter_parker

habe im notebook eine ericson umts karte verbaut

laut rfkill list ist sie hardblock, wie kriege ich das hardblock weg?

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm, vermutlich muss man diesen Ericsson UMTS Chipsatz erst einschalten?  :Wink: 

Schau doch mal nach einem Schalter, oder einer Tastenkombination - siehe dazu zb auch im Handbuch des Notebooks.

----------

## pieter_parker

einen hardware schalter gibt es nicht

----------

## pieter_parker

durch laden der default settings im bios hab ich das hardblock wegbekommen bei der umts karte, bis zum naechsten komplett aus und wieder einschalten

hab eine sim karte eingelegt, wie kann ich das modem und die sim karte denn jetzt ansprechen?

bei kppp und wvdial lassen sich keine modem funktionen ueberpruefen

es ist ein ericson umts modul verbaut das im system bei lsusb erscheint

wie spreche ich das geraet an?

----------

